
My Reasons for Leaving .NET - DanielRibeiro
http://hkarthik.me/blog/2011/11/11/my-reasons-for-leaving-net/
======
clark-kent
Welcome to the Ruby and open source community. Don't look back. I did the same
thing a few years ago. I left Java for Ruby.

~~~
hkarthik
Thanks! I've found the Ruby community to be very open and welcoming. It took
some ego busting to pull the trigger and make the switch, but I'm very glad I
did it.

------
tkrajcar
Great read, thanks. Very similar to how I've been feeling lately.

